
FaunaDB Developer Edition: Download a Preview Today - apervez82
https://fauna.com/blog/faunadb-developer-edition
======
normanjoyner
This is really nice. In our experience, databases are still a huge hurdle for
running stateful multicloud deployments. As we try to simplify multicloud
container deployment, global replication and multi-region support are going to
come in handy. I’m really excited to start dev’ing against this release, and
hope to have a containerized version of FaunaDB available via Containership
soon. I’d be interested to gauge interest in a containerized FaunaDB among the
broader dev community, since to me it seems like a perfect match.

~~~
jchanimal
We are glad you like the model. This is exactly what the preview release is
intended for. Our Enterprise Edition will truly fulfill the promise, because
nothing goes with containerized deployments like globally distributed
consistency.

------
apervez82
FaunaDB Developer Edition preview is a single-node, plug-and-play version of
FaunaDB. Ideal for local development and testing.

